# Intel Graphics DRM (drm:intel_crtc_set_config)

## kondor6c

I recently got a new motherboard it's an MSI Mpower Z77. I set it all up in a console on Sunday, with a 3.6.6 kernel. I had issues with the built in Intel graphics card (hd4000). Intel graphics DRM won't initiate correctly. I'm not sure if it's that components aren't coming up in the correct order, or maybe it's my hardware? I've experimented with setting the AGP as a module (and thus the other dependencies of AGP are modules like the i915 driver), and that hasn't returned any different results.

The only difference I can get is when I turn on mode setting by default. When mode setting is on I get:

```

[    0.353000] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.353122] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.353288] [drm:i915_dump_device_info], i915 device info: gen=7, pciid=0x0162 flags=need_gfx_hws,is_ivybridge,has_force_wake,has_hotplug,has_bsd_ring,has_blt_ring,has_llc,

[    0.353293] pci 0000:00:00.0: Intel Ivybridge Chipset

[    0.353419] pci 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 2097152K total, 262144K mappable

[    0.354633] pci 0000:00:00.0: detected 65536K stolen memory

[    0.354764] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.373540] [drm:intel_opregion_setup], graphic opregion physical addr: 0xd937e018

[    0.373550] [drm:intel_opregion_setup], SWSCI supported

[    0.373570] i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.373575] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    0.373656] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.405767] [drm:init_status_page], render ring hws offset: 0x00000000

[    0.406037] [drm:init_status_page], bsd ring hws offset: 0x00022000

[    0.406084] [drm:init_status_page], blitter ring hws offset: 0x00043000

[    0.406134] [drm:create_default_context], Default HW context loaded

[    0.406135] [drm:i915_gem_context_init], HW context support initialized

[    0.406251] [drm:intel_enable_rc6], RC6 and deep RC6 enabled

[    0.406252] [drm] Enabling RC6 states: RC6 on, RC6p on, RC6pp off

[    0.503539] [drm] GMBUS [i915 gmbus vga] timed out, falling back to bit banging on pin 2

[    0.684429] [drm:intel_get_pch_pll], using pll 0 for pipe 0

[    0.684429] [drm:intel_get_pch_pll], switching PLL c6014 off

[    0.859256] [drm:intel_prepare_page_flip], preparing flip with no unpin work?

[    0.860910] [drm:intel_get_pch_pll], using pll 1 for pipe 1

[    0.860911] [drm:intel_get_pch_pll], switching PLL c6018 off

[    1.035892] [drm:intel_prepare_page_flip], preparing flip with no unpin work?

[    1.037576] [drm:ironlake_crtc_mode_set], failed to find PLL for pipe 2

[    1.037577] [drm:intel_crtc_set_config] *ERROR* failed to set mode on [CRTC:7]

[    1.037586] fbcon_init: detected unhandled fb_set_par error, error code -22

[    1.037604] [drm:ironlake_crtc_mode_set], failed to find PLL for pipe 2

[    1.037605] [drm:intel_crtc_set_config] *ERROR* failed to set mode on [CRTC:7]

[    1.039800] [drm:ironlake_crtc_mode_set], failed to find PLL for pipe 2

[    1.039800] [drm:intel_crtc_set_config] *ERROR* failed to set mode on [CRTC:7]

[    1.041988] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    1.041994] [drm:ironlake_crtc_mode_set], failed to find PLL for pipe 2

[    1.041994] [drm:intel_crtc_set_config] *ERROR* failed to set mode on [CRTC:7]

[    1.044352] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    1.044371] drm: registered panic notifier

[    1.051811] acpi device:4a: registered as cooling_device13

[    1.051924] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    1.051994] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input2

[    1.052057] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    1.053295] brd: module loaded

[    1.053934] loop: module loaded

```

With Mode setting by default off I get:

```
[    0.349959] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.350077] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.350183] [drm:drm_pci_agp_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

[    0.350266] DRM: Fill_in_dev failed.

[    0.351461] brd: module loaded

[    0.352103] loop: module loaded
```

I know that some DRM changes occurred in 3.7 but I haven't found any differences and the last 2 days I've been using gentoo-sources-3.7. I'm not sure if this is a kernel issue (bug needed?) or if I'm doing something wrong. I have 2 monitors connected over Displayport and HDMI. Any assistance would be most appreciated as I've been struggling with this for a few nights now. 

Here is my kernel config for 3.7:

```
# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=1

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

#

# I2C encoder or helper chips

#

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GMA500 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AST is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGAG200 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_CIRRUS_QEMU is not set

# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_WMT_GE_ROPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I740 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_FBDEV_FRONTEND is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

# CONFIG_FB_AUO_K190X is not set

# CONFIG_EXYNOS_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3630 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3639 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LP855X is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y
```

----------

